# Small target alternative ideas?



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I've been using 5/8" clay balls for targets lately, instead of the usual plastic practice golf balls/bottle caps. I'm shooting from a distance of 40 feet.

I was averaging about 80% on the plastic golf balls/caps...but a slump dropped that number down, considerably - which is why I switched to a smaller target...and it seemed to improve my aim and consistency almost instantly.

I'm only about 20-30% on the smaller 5/8" targets, however most of the near misses are just a hair off.

The clay is fun to shoot because it explodes on impact, however, because of that it is really messy. Clay dust is everywhere...coating the inside of my catchbox...and my ammo...so badly that my magnet sometimes won't pick them up...

I tried a marble as a target...and a few of my shots were deflected out through the side of my catchbox and into the grass....the ones that were a direct hit just resulted in glass all around my catchbox...which isn't good for my dogs paws, or my toddlers hands n feet..

Just wonder if anyone else uses targets that are around the same size, and if so, what are you using?

MW

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

For a simple, cheap and easy target, I cut a rectangular piece of plastic from a milk or water jug and fold it into a 1" (or smaller) square, and then wrap it with duct tape and punch a hole in it. Hang it from a piece of wire and ~ voila`!

Will take a beating.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I've been using 5/8" clay balls for targets lately, instead of the usual plastic practice golf balls/bottle caps. I'm shooting from a distance of 40 feet.
> 
> I was averaging about 80% on the plastic golf balls/caps...but a slump dropped that number down, considerably - which is why I switched to a smaller target...and it seemed to improve my aim and consistency almost instantly.
> 
> ...


What set up are you using at 40 ft MW? Thanks.


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

When I'm feeling like seeing how far off I am I try to shoot coke can tabs


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Hang some pencil. Cut them, then rehang the scraps.

We have a ton from school. The kids are required to bring them at the start of the year and then bring them all home at the end of the year.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

kevmar said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using 5/8" clay balls for targets lately, instead of the usual plastic practice golf balls/bottle caps. I'm shooting from a distance of 40 feet.
> ...


20mm straight cut Simple-Shot Black and TBG....cut to 9 inch length...supersure or kangaroo pouch...on my Scouts...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Would jawbreakers, fireballs or some similar type of candy work? They are small and would shatter when hit but the sugar could be a problem?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

raventree78 said:


> Would jawbreakers, fireballs or some similar type of candy work? They are small and would shatter when hit but the sugar could be a problem?


Actually that sounds like a blast.....but the sugar may attract ants....and I'd probably eat more than I hit...lol

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

kevmar said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using 5/8" clay balls for targets lately, instead of the usual plastic practice golf balls/bottle caps. I'm shooting from a distance of 40 feet.
> ...


Oh, and 3/8" steel...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Try some antacid tablets from the dollar store. They bust nicely and aren't as dusty as clay. Most are artificially sweetened and are not such bug magnets. The pieces also degrade very quickly.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Chickpeas  - I know everyone mentions them for ammo - but as targets may work... And they're fairly light coloured. Then if you set up so that your box becomes a feeding station so may keep you in pigeon's and squirrel...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I drill the primers out of spent shot gun shells. Run a cord through with a knot. They really take a pounding and come in red yellow and green


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

We have extra strong mints here,nice size,brilliant white and explode ''if'' hit lol.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm lucky if I hit a shotgun hull. Best I've done is shoot the tip off of a match. But took a dozen shots to do that.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Anyone use bottle caps? We have a couple cases of Mexican come we are working our way through. I think I'm going to try rigging up the caps.

I just have to figure out how to hang them so they are flat when shooting at.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I have used bottle caps. Need to hang them from two holes instead of one with the thread stretching from the top of both sides of the catch box. Or you can set them up on a flat board by using clothes pins to clip to the lip on the back and set the clothes pin down with the caps sticking straight up. I have rigged up some small strap hinges that screw down on a board and a small magnet attached to the hinge sticking up in the air to attach a metal beer bottle cap to. When hit the hinge flies back. Can rig up a rubber band as a spring if you want them to flip back up.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

brucered said:


> Anyone use bottle caps? We have a couple cases of Mexican come we are working our way through. I think I'm going to try rigging up the caps.
> 
> I just have to figure out how to hang them so they are flat when shooting at.


I use beer caps...I drill a hole and use rabbit snare wire as an eyelet to connect to a length of Paracord.
Let them turn to the side...makes a smaller target...aim small miss small 

I'm looking for a 5/8" target alternative myself


Jolly Roger said:


> I have used bottle caps. Need to hang them from two holes instead of one with the thread stretching from the top of both sides of the catch box. Or you can set them up on a flat board by using clothes pins to clip to the lip on the back and set the clothes pin down with the caps sticking straight up. I have rigged up some small strap hinges that screw down on a board and a small magnet attached to the hinge sticking up in the air to attach a metal beer bottle cap to. When hit the hinge flies back. Can rig up a rubber band as a spring if you want them to flip back up.


Good idea...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"I'm looking for a 5/8" target alternative myself "

Push a chopstick into some Styrofoam and put a piece of clay or blue tack on the end and stick on marbles or shot.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

flipgun said:


> "I'm looking for a 5/8" target alternative myself "
> Push a chopstick into some Styrofoam and put a piece of clay or blue tack on the end and stick on marbles or shot.


Great idea...I've seen videos of others with that set-up.

I was hoping to find something that won't break up on impact. Marbles and clay cause lots of mess..
I tried hanging a hex-nut but spent half of my time looking for shot in the grass in front of my catch box. For some reason 50% of my shots ended up deflecting out instead of in.
I think I'm expecting to find something that actually doesn't exist...lol...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

How about a wine cork? Cut it in half or thirds, maybe give it a quick spray with orange paint.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Sounds like the solution to your problem is leather targets. Use a large hole punch and maul to cut out what sizes you want and punch a hole in the top of them. In fact, I am going to buy a couple of big punches myself.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Golf Tees would make good targets.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I screwed several strap hinges to a 2x4 letting them hang downward. I put a small magnet on the bottom of the hinge and that allows me to attach a can lid, beer bottle cap etc. When hit the hinge swings back and resets itself for the next shot.


----------

